
Show HN: HyperFormula – spreadsheet-like calculation engine for web applications - warpech
https://github.com/handsontable/hyperformula
======
warpech
Hi HN! I am a co-founder, excited to launch HyperFormula: our open-source,
TypeScript engine for performing complex calculations in web apps.

HyperFormula supports CRUD operations, undo and redo, clipboard operations,
and much, much more. Think of it as of the calculation engine behind Excel,
but without Excel.

The library is agnostic towards user interface ("headless"). It can power data
grids, smart documents, e-learning tools, you name it.

Check out the demo [1] to see it in action. (Note: the UI is not part of the
project.)

We’d love to know what you think!

[1]
[https://handsontable.github.io/hyperformula/guide/demo.html](https://handsontable.github.io/hyperformula/guide/demo.html)

